# Anyone need to work?



## Harbor View Marine (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking to beef up our crew due to increase in demand. Marina is at max capacity and demand is high for all employees. Looking for Marina Forklift operator, ( heavy equipment operators encouraged) dock hands, Lot porter and boat washer. *Spread the word! * See us on indeed Marina Crew Member - Pensacola, FL 32507 - Indeed.com Or come by at meet us face to face. 1220 Mahogany Mill Road, Pensacola.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Is Darryl still the owner? I knew him when he worked out of a van. The good old days around Southwind. Frank Bullard owner.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Peg Leg Pete's just changed their hours, they open a 4 pm now.
No more lunch at Peg Legs, they can not find enough staff to keep the place open


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> Peg Leg Pete's just changed their hours, they open a 4 pm now.
> No more lunch at Peg Legs, they can not find enough staff to keep the place open


yep, that place was buzzing yesterday about 1.
jack


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The shortage of workers will continue until the government stops handing out free money.
A friend told my wife that Beef O’Brady’s closed at 4:00 the other day because nobody showed up to work that shift.


----------



## Hoghunter850 (Mar 2, 2021)

welldoya said:


> The shortage of workers will continue until the government stops handing out free money.
> A friend told my wife that Beef O’Brady’s closed at 4:00 the other day because nobody showed up to work that shift.


Can you blame them? Companies are offering 10 bucks an hour. That is not a living wage now n days. Companies need to offer more money if they want employees.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Hoghunter850 said:


> Can you blame them? Companies are offering 10 bucks an hour. That is not a living wage now n days. Companies need to offer more money if they want employees.


Supply and demand, businesses are going to have to adjust. Some of the work staff on Pensacola Beach complain about the managers being jerks. That may change too and hopefully for the better. I would much rather work at Harbor View than drive across that bridge.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Peg Leg Pete's just changed their hours, they open a 4 pm now.
> No more lunch at Peg Legs, they can not find enough staff to keep the place open


Dang, one of my favorites to dock at and have lunch. Guess that'll save me some time and gas as now I'll probably just go to Sunset until they run out of workers.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> Dang, one of my favorites to dock at and have lunch. Guess that'll save me some time and gas as now I'll probably just go to Sunset until they run out of workers.


According to their facebook, they are still open for lunch friday-sunday


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Awhite08 said:


> According to their facebook, they are still open for lunch friday-sunday


if y'all are talking about peg legs, it was open at 12:44 yesterday.
jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hoghunter850 said:


> Can you blame them? Companies are offering 10 bucks an hour. That is not a living wage now n days. Companies need to offer more money if they want employees.




yes i can blame them, its called being a lazy individual with a shitty work ethic, and becoming more dependent on the govt tit. There are jobs all over the place that start out paying a good hourly wage for people who are willing to work and show some integrity, and probably even be given a raise in the near future because the employer doesnt want to lose good help. Walk on any commercial construction site with a tool belt that you just bought from the dollar store (experience or no experience) and tell the superintendent that you want to work and be a contributing individual and i bet you will be hired on the spot. Knowledge/experience can be taught, integrity and morals cant.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hoghunter850 said:


> Can you blame them? Companies are offering 10 bucks an hour. That is not a living wage now n days. Companies need to offer more money if they want employees.


Won't have any effect. Over here in Gulf Shores, McDonalds and all the fast food places are starting folks out at $13 an hour and up and they can't hire anyone.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

same here in selma. macdonalds is taking applications as i type this with very few taking the opportunity.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jack2 said:


> if y'all are talking about peg legs, it was open at 12:44 yesterday. jack


This what I saw, I guess I did not memorize to well:

Beginning Tuesday, April 27 we will be open Monday - Thursday from 4pm until at least 10pm, Friday - Saturday 11am to 1030pm, and Sundays from 11am to 10pm.
We will be utilizing our full menu.
Today (Mon 4/26) we are open for lunch and dinner and using our Underwhere Bar menu. Thank you for your patronage.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i knew i hadn't lost my mind. thanks dr. tom. lol,.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Won't have any effect. Over here in Gulf Shores, McDonalds and all the fast food places are starting folks out at $13 an hour and up and they can't hire anyone.


Whataburger in FWB is $20 right now.


----------



## Harbor View Marine (Feb 7, 2011)

sealark said:


> Is Darryl still the owner? I knew him when he worked out of a van. The good old days around Southwind. Frank Bullard owner.





sealark said:


> Is Darryl still the owner? I knew him when he worked out of a van. The good old days around Southwind. Frank Bullard owner.


Yes, owner is Darrell


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry for the derail to OP's thread but at least we are drawing some attention to him, i always think of the gentleman on here that has the barge to set pilings that is trying to teach somebody the trade and sell his equipment. If i wasnt a hundred miles away i would jump all over that opportunity.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Whataburger in FWB is $20 right now.


 dang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> dang!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I was bout to say! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoghunter850 said:


> Can you blame them? Companies are offering 10 bucks an hour. That is not a living wage now n days. Companies need to offer more money if they want employees.


If you are relying on fast food to make a living, you’ve made some bad choices in life.
But I blame the government more than the people, even though they do need to have some pride.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Whataburger in FWB is $20 right now.


whataburger in gb proper was closed at 5:30am yesterday. They used to be open 24 hours 
anybody know why? can't get any help? people turning down $20?
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Every time I hear "living wage" I bust out laughing.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Every time I hear "living wage" I bust out laughing.


I think of entitlement.

The OP's thread has been seriously derailed...sorry

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

sureicanfish said:


> I think of entitlement.
> 
> The OP's thread has been seriously derailed...sorry
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



We should probably go scrape barnacles for a couple of hours to make up for it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sureicanfish said:


> I think of entitlement.
> 
> *The OP's thread has been seriously derailed...sorry*
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


i'm not sorry. this was not a thread. it was an ad by a company and we put in our two cents just like we always do.
derailing keeps it up to the top so if anybody wants one of their jobs, they'll have a chance to see it.
all of their past 20 posts have ads for job openings.
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hoghunter850 said:


> Can you blame them? Companies are offering 10 bucks an hour. That is not a living wage now n days. Companies need to offer more money if they want employees.


True BUT, bet yer gonna be the first one bitching about high prices when "living wages" get passed to the consumer.

Paying folks in non skilled jobs more doesn't mean their gonna be more productive. Slackers gonna be slackers.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

AND how much is a living wage ????????????????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> AND how much is a living wage ????????????????


For me?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> whataburger in gb proper was closed at 5:30am yesterday. They used to be open 24 hours
> anybody know why? can't get any help? people turning down $20?
> jack


Most of the restaurants down here are on very limited hrs. A lot including fast food are closed a day during the week cause of no help.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

People are slackers because they don't want to work shitty fast food jobs for below the poverty line wages and few if any benefits? Look at Buccees, they pay decent starting wages and they offer insurance and vacation. They never shut down and they are fully staffed. Very soon, unless you can service a robot or other automated systems, your job will be unskilled labor too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

So the highest paying job has the least amount of job skills? Heck for 5 more bucks I can go flip burgers and 20 a hour is a LOL "living wage" LOL





__





Buc-ee's salaries: How much does Buc-ee's pay? | Indeed.com


The average Buc-ee's salary ranges from approximately $20,000 per year for Sales Associate to $103,786 per year for General Manager. Average Buc-ee's hourly pay ranges from approximately $13.00 per hour for Clerk to $35.00 per hour for Loss Prevention Officer.




www.indeed.com


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MaxP said:


> People are slackers because they don't want to work shitty fast food jobs for below the poverty line wages and few if any benefits? Look at Buccees, they pay decent starting wages and they offer insurance and vacation. They never shut down and they are fully staffed. Very soon, unless you can service a robot or other automated systems, your job will be unskilled labor too.


If they have no job skills and can only work shitty fast food jobs... don't pay them to sit on their asses or they'll never try to move up.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

kanaka said:


> AND how much is a living wage ????????????????


How long is a piece of rope?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

kmerr80 said:


> Sorry for the derail to OP's thread but at least we are drawing some attention to him, i always think of the gentleman on here that has the barge to set pilings that is trying to teach somebody the trade and sell his equipment. If i wasnt a hundred miles away i would jump all over that opportunity.


You have a link to that? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

naclh2oDave said:


> You have a link to that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


If you're talking about setting pilings, that's OldFlathead


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I’m one of the businesses offering $10 an hour jobs starting out. But I’m offering these guys a CAREER, not just a job. I can’t start unskilled workers out at $20 an hour without sticking it to my customers. Out of my 19 employees I have 5 that have started from the bottom with me and all 5 are making over $60k a year, and 2 of them are making over 100k a year. The guys complaining about companies not paying a living wage are the ones that aren’t willing to invest in themselves. They want something handed to them like they deserve it.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If you're talking about setting pilings, that's OldFlathead


No more! I have been trying to get helpers/learners since Sally. I offer to teach plus pay learners, but the people I have tried to help learn, don't want to work this hard. I've been doing dock repair since 1995, but am now 82 years old and have had several partially disabling health challenges. 
Please join me in praying for our country.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Hoghunter850 said:


> Can you blame them? Companies are offering 10 bucks an hour. That is not a living wage now n days. Companies need to offer more money if they want employees.


The ones sucking on the government tit and sitting on their fat asses at home aren't going to work for any amount you give them.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> No more! I have been trying to get helpers/learners since Sally. I offer to teach plus pay learners, but the people I have tried to help learn, don't want to work this hard. I've been doing dock repair since 1995, but am now 82 years old and have had several partially disabling health challenges.
> Please join me in praying for our country.


We have a 300' dock in the Navarre sound that was ravaged in Sally, and I can't even get a call back from dock companies. Do you still have the equipment, and are you able to teach a 60-something handyman how to use it?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Entry level(low paying) jobs are just what they are-ENTRY LEVEL JOBS! They are not supposed to be a career. They are a stepping stone/ladder to work your way up as you learn the trade/profession. Just like going to school from grammar to higher education. Everybody wants everything given to them right now and not take the time to work towards it. Consumer goods and services cant survive if the entry level positions within that company have to start out at $15 an hour. 
On another note, what is going to happen to businesses/restaurants that start paying employees $15+/hr when the shift supervisor or manager is making the same. Now you have to raise all the other employees who were making 15 an hour to 20 an hour. Snowball effect. Business soon folds.
One more note, these minimum wage career employees who also get food stamps and other govt assistance all their life- now that they are making 15 or more an hour, do they still keep their govt benefits??? Now they are really living the good life...


----------



## Hoghunter850 (Mar 2, 2021)

69Viking said:


> The ones sucking on the government tit and sitting on their fat asses at home aren't going to work for any amount you give them.


I'll take your word for it because obviously you know about that than more than me. I work. 
With everything going up to sit here and act like 10 bucks is a liveable wage is insane.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hoghunter850 said:


> I'll take your word for it because obviously you know about that than more than me. I work.
> With everything going up to sit here and act like 10 bucks is a liveable wage is insane.


Back in the day when minimum wage was $5.15/hr, we didn't bitch and say we needed to afford an apartment. We would rent an apartment or house with roommates. Of course, none of us were making minimum wage, cause we busted our asses and got raises. Minimum wage is a starting point. If you stay at it, then you're a shitty worker or work for a shitty employer. I don't know where folks got the idea that you should be able to buy a house or rent an apartment by your self on minimum wage.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Minimum wage was never supposed to be livable. It is a starting point and the lowest possible wage for zero experience or disabilities. And, Fact, when minimum wage goes up, everything goes up. The people that earn more then minimum wage are screwed back down because their dollars don't go as far as they used to.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

all of the gubment give-a-way programs have pretty much killed the incentive to work, much less start out with minimum wage. say whaaat? $15/ hr? man, i can't live on that. might as well go get me some sec. 8 housing and a snap card.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's pretty good money for driving food around. Want to bet that is still up there in 6 months?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I bet you it will be because they have to compete with Door Dash drivers.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Call or text me next week after Monday 850 572 1225 YES I will help you. Tom


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

$24 an hour is almost $50K a year, hell $20 is $40K a year. Again, minimum wage should be for entry level jobs requiring no special skills, move up from there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

When I’m king,,,,,,,,

If a “live able wage” is deemed $20.00 an hour and a person who keeps a J.O.B., making $15.00 or whatever will be eligible to receive government assistance to bring them up to that $20.00.

A person who sits on their @ss waiting on a check will starve or show up at the county barn ready to work doing something everyday, until they get a job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

First Cast said:


> We have a 300' dock in the Navarre sound that was ravaged in Sally, and I can't even get a call back from dock companies. Do you still have the equipment, and are you able to teach a 60-something handyman how to use it?


Yes.PM for #


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I draw a active duty retirement after 24yrs in military. Minimum wage looks good!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> Call or text me next week after Monday 850 572 1225 YES I will help you. Tom


Thanks Tom, I'll give you a call next week.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

First Cast said:


> Thanks Tom, I'll give you a call next week.


Can you guys give me a shout when doing this? I'd like to learn and maybe put a few kids to work as well! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oldflathead said:


> Yes.PM for #


i have a small seawall in Milton in dire need of repair since sally. Same issue can’t get anyone to look at it and quote. I agree everyone is busy but very frustrating. If you’re willing, I need help


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Sure thing. Looks like Tom may be available next week sometime, and I'll pm you when we get something set up. We're at Navarre on 98, the first dock west of William's Creek.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I will teach those interested how to set pilings SAFELY using my "A"Frame barge, pump + after Cinco De Mayo. Any day except Sunday. Drop me an e mail with your preference for day and time, i.e. early, after noon, etc. Free. We will meet at the BSH where the barge is tied up. You will be asked to sign a "Liability Release" No one under age 18 as this work is considered hazardous. You may be able to borrow my barge and tow it to your work site. 
Oldflathead Tom [email protected]


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Tom, you have put out a generous offer. I think that you might have found some folks willing to work. Networking is key. I believe there are others who would do this kind of work but paths crossing are random. I would be right on your offer if I were younger.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

How about meeting at my cottage by my dock at 301 Edgewater Dr.on Bayou Chico May 8 Saturday morning at 1000? Topic: Setting pilings safely
Let me know. No obligations or cost. I have been repairing docks since 1995, but I'm too old & too ,any health "challenges". If you want to meet, reply on here, text me 572-1225 or Email. [email protected] AKA Oldflathead


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rouses is starting folks out at $15/hr and a $1,500 bonus. Every place down here is hiring and throwing money at the problem. The feds are just throwing more money at it to do nothing. If they don't lift the moratorium on FHA backed loan foreclosures soon, then we're gonna be in a world of shit down the road.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Rouses is starting folks out at $15/hr and a $1,500 bonus. Every place down here is hiring and throwing money at the problem. The feds are just throwing more money at it to do nothing. If they don't lift the moratorium on FHA backed loan foreclosures soon, then we're gonna be in a world of shit down the road.


you're right, fish. loan foreclosure moratorium, eviction moratorium, what else. this socialist shit is slowly killing this country. russian, china, america? i sure as hell hope not.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> you're right, fish. loan foreclosure moratorium, eviction moratorium, what else. this socialist shit is slowly killing this country. russian, china, america? i sure as hell hope not.
> jack


Alabama and Georgia associations of realtors sued the CDC over the eviction moratorium and the judge issued a stay. The CDC already lost the previous lawsuit over it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that was just a temporary injunction. the federal moratorium is still in effect. nobody knows which way this thing will go.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That would oleflatthead


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> That would oleflatthead


No comprehende?
What did I do or say?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> Can you guys give me a shout when doing this? I'd like to learn and maybe put a few kids to work as well!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


*** I loaned barge to neighbors who are setting pilings today 12 May
WX permitting we will set 2 -4 pilings Saturday.
You are invited. Please reply or text 572-1225 
Oldd Flathead Tom is hard of hearing


----------

